# Where are the posters



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Come on.... people?

You guys have absolutely no interest in the team anymore?

JUST TALK! I need to have BBall conversation with SOMEBODY or someTHING! :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Trying to not get caught up in all the Mavs hype just yet..... wanting to enjoy the Cowboys success while it lasts.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Trying to not get caught up in all the Mavs hype just yet..... wanting to enjoy the Cowboys success while it lasts.


We can enjoy them BOTH! :biggrin:

Don't get me wrong, I am about as hyped about the Cowboy games as anybody here in big D, but talking bball doesn't hurt either.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Come on.... people?
> 
> You guys have absolutely no interest in the team anymore?
> 
> JUST TALK! I need to have BBall conversation with SOMEBODY or someTHING! :biggrin:


Ill talk to you


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

theyll come back when the season revs up, after last seasons meltdown i dont blame them for not being too enthusiastic


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think the consensus leaguewide is that the Mavs are frauds. Things happen but to have the type of season that they did and to have it end like that was crazy.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im here... but my internet connection is down.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> We can enjoy them BOTH! :biggrin:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am about as hyped about the Cowboy games as anybody here in big D, but talking bball doesn't hurt either.


What is there to talk about? Same Mavericks from last year, nothing we haven't talked about.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The posters are here: http://www.allposters.com/


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Most of my posting is done from work, and I've been on vacation...:biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe Cuban can buy us some posters ? :whistling:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I probably wont give em full attention until the Cowboys are done...barring some major injury of course...weve been complaining about the same thing for years...


----------

